# help please.



## dearryan (9 Nov 2005)

hey guys,

I have a question regarding POET. As it is the first qualification in trades training for my chosen MOC. I am hoping to bypass it...POET that is. After reading as much info on it as I could, I feel that my first year in trades school covered it completely. I then went on another 2 years to specialize in RF Comm. However I don't think that will get me any training credit. My file has apparently been sent to Ottawa for education review. I have included my first year of coarse curriculum. I graduated with a 80 average in 2003 from BCIT, heavy hands on training. I am applying to ATIS or AVS. Maybe after reviewing the breakdown someone in the "know" might be able to give me an idea. It is not my MCC's area of expertise.

Thanks

Ryan







TELX 1101 - Electronics Technical Skills 1: The course provides the required skills for the student to perform the tasks that will be encountered in the practical phases of the Electronics Technician Common Core Program. Theoretical concepts as well as practical applications are included. Safety concerns, including the WHMIS requirements are addressed in the Course Description.
course outline

TELX 1102 - DC Circuit Analysis: This course serves as the foundation for the theory that is required for the analysis of all electronic circuits. Previous knowledge of electronics is not required. The concepts of the basic quantities of charge, voltage, current, resistance, energy and power are developed. The student will study the relationships between these quantities and apply this knowledge to the analysis of series, parallel and series-parallel DC circuits. Additional analysis tools such as Thevenin's theorem and maximum power transfer are also covered. Introductions to electromagnetism, capacitors and inductors also prepare the student for future studies in electronics. At all times, theory is reinforced with hands-on practice and exposure to troubleshooting techniques.
course outline

TELX 1103 - AC Circuit Analysis: This course serves as the foundation for the theory that is required for the analysis of all electronic circuits with AC sources. The characteristics of various AC waveforms are discussed and measured. The concepts and calculations of reactive values are emphasized. The student will study the AC response of various circuit configurations and apply this knowledge to the analysis of RC, RL, and RLC circuits. Various practical applications of circuit configurations are explored. At all times, theory is reinforced with hands-on practice and exposure to troubleshooting techniques.
course outline

TELX 1104 - Electronics Troubleshooting 1: This course provides the basic troubleshooting concepts and skills required to isolate faults in simple circuits with resistive and reactive components. Emphasis is placed on the methods used to isolate faults in an efficient and logical manner. Block diagram analysis is introduced to facilitate fault isolation in more complex electronic circuits and systems.
course outline

TELX 1207 - Solid State Devices - Discrete: This course provides the theoretical and practical knowledge necessary for the student to install, maintain, and troubleshoot circuits which employ discrete semiconductor components. The electronic components covered are diodes, rectifiers, bipolar junction transistors, field effect transistors, solid state switching devices and photosensitive devices. Practical circuits which employ these devices are also studied.
course outline

TELX 1209 - Solid State Devices - Integrated: This course provides the theoretical and practical knowledge necessary for the student to install, maintain, and troubleshoot circuits which employ integrated semiconductor devices. The electronic devices covered are operational amplifiers, timers and voltage regulators. Practical circuits which employ these devices are also studied.
course outline

TELX 1211 - Electronics Troubleshooting 2: This course is intended to expand the troubleshooting skills of the student. Circuits containing discrete and integrated components are used for fault analysis and isolation. Emphasis is placed on the ability to analyze circuits and locate faults in a logical and efficient manner.
course outline

TELX 1213 - Electronics Technical Skills 2: This course provides the basic technical skills that are required by an electronics technician. These skills will enable the student to analyze, diagnose faults, modify and repair electronic assemblies more effectively.
course outline

TELX 1309 - Digital Principles: This course provides the theoretical and practical knowledge necessary for the student to install, maintain, and trouble-shoot circuits that contain digital logic devices. The digital logic devices covered include basic logic gates, logic functions, flip-flops, counters, shift registers, memories, and interfacing ICs. Practical circuits that employ these devices are also studied.
course outline

TELX 1311 - Microprocessor Principles: This course provides the theoretical and practical knowledge necessary for the student to install, maintain, and troubleshoot circuits that contain microprocessors. The concepts covered include both software and hardware debugging.
course outline

TELX 1313 - Electronics Troubleshooting 3: This course is intended to integrate all the theories, concept and troubleshooting tools learned throughout the three levels of Common Core. Circuits containing digital logic and microprocessor components are used for fault analysis and fault isolation. Emphasis is placed on the abilities to analyze circuits and locate faults in a logical and efficient manner.
course outline


----------



## Bert (11 Nov 2005)

I'm not a technical assessor but have some familiarity with the process.

The technical assessors will evaluate the education and experience of
applicants with a post-secondary background.  They will look at the
the diploma, the program content, the school (whether it is a
recognized school), and specific experience.

Applicants with a diploma from a CF recognized college/university and
meet technical criteria are eligible for incentives and semi-skilled
entry.  

If the applicant has some education or a demonstrated background in 
several technical areas, then there may be eligibilityfor certain incentives.  

It may be a good idea to get the phone numbers of the school and
contacts in the electronics department.  Provide the information in
the recruiting file.  The CF assessors may call the school's department 
heads and evaluate whether the program meets the CF's requirements 
for POET and QL3 bypass.  Also, provide any technical references who may
be able to objectively support your background.


----------

